# نظام aconex



## mortada2012 (10 فبراير 2013)

السادة الاعضاء الكرام السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته تعمل شركتنا في مشروع حكومي في دولة السعودية و لقد وصلني اليوم ايميل من الاستشاري يفيد بانهم اعتمدوا نظام aconex في ادارة المشروع .لذلك الرجاء من اصحاب الخبرة في ادارة المشاريع او لمن لهم معرفة بهذا النظام التداخل في هذا البوست لشرح هذا النظام حتي تعم الفائدة الجميع و لكم مني كل الشكر و الاحترام


----------



## mortada2012 (10 فبراير 2013)

Company Registration Number( )* Eg: ABN for companies in Australia, EIN for the USA, CRN for the UK, etc.من ضمن المعلومات المطلوبة في استمارة التسجيل رقم تسجيل الشركة واضح من السؤال اعلاه بان لكل دولة رقم محددة السؤال ماهو رقم التسجيل للسعودية


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (7 يوليو 2013)

.Aconex is one of the project management soft wares for example ( Aconex * Ebuilder *Mezzoteam

Through those programs you can communicate with with all parties even the virtual team who are in an other company 

Aconex is more professional than other .
you can share drawings . NCR, Photos , Emails and every things associated with the project

these programs are usually on rent base .

shortly i will you a brief explanation from the company website.


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (8 يوليو 2013)

إليك الملف المرفق فيه شرح بسيط عن استعمال البرنامج


----------



## محمد السواكنى (8 يوليو 2013)

لك جزيل الشكر سيادة المشرف


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (8 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً على مرورك الكريم


----------



## abadi059 (9 يونيو 2014)

م محمد
هل تشتغل او اشتغلت قبل كذا في aconex
?????


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (9 يونيو 2014)

نعم اشتغلت على برنامج aconex في احدي المشاريع 
وبرنامج E- builder في احد المشاريع
وبرنامج Mezzoteam في مشروع أخر


----------



## abadi059 (11 يونيو 2014)

مارأيك في النظام؟
ومارايك في الشركة وموظفنيها؟


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (11 يونيو 2014)

النظام ممتاز في تداول الملفات والوثائق والمخططات بين فريق العمل والتقارير وارسال واستقبال ايميلات ومرفقات ومذكرات الاجتماعات وادارة الوثائق بشكل عام للمشاريع والشركة كان موفرة عدد 2 موظفين بالمشروع لعمل تدريب لمستخدمي البرنامج او حل اي مشكلة أثناء التشغيل أو حتى بعد أوقات الدوام تتصل بيهم عن طريق التليفون بيساعدوا في خل اي مشكلة .


----------



## ahmed_20 (18 نوفمبر 2020)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

